# اعادة تدوير الزيوت المستعمله الخاصه بالمكائن



## talp (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تحياتي لجميع الاخوه 
ارجو منكم افادتي عن موضوع اعادة تدوير واعاده تصنيع الزيوت المستهلكه (المستعمله) الخاصه بالمحركات 
1-	ارجو منكم شرح مفصل عن طريقة اعادة تصنيع الزيوت وماهي المواد الكيماويه المستخدمه للعمليه بحيث يمكن تطبيق العمليه مختبرياً على كميه قليله من الزيت لمعرفة جودة المنتوج وارجو ان يكون الشرح مفصلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً

2-	ارجو منكم معرفة كلفة ابسط خط انتاجي لتدوير الزيوت وكمية انتاجه مع مخططات كامله للمعمل والمكائن واسعارها وصور اذا امكن


3-	انا اتمنى ان انشئ معمل ولو صغير لأعادة تصنيع وتكرير زيوت السيارات الخاصه بالمحركات وانا مستعد ان اباشر بتنفيذ المشروع ولكن تنقصني الخبره الازمه والمعلومات الوافيه للموضوع واتمنى منكم الاجابه والرد باسرع مايمكن 



مع خالص تحياتي


اخوكم رياض من العراق
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (26 فبراير 2008)

ممكن استخدامها فى تصنيع الشحوم اما عملية اعادة تدويرها مكلفة ولدى مرجع كامل عن اعادة التدوير
اخوك ياسر الشافعى


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (15 مارس 2008)

_اعاده التدوير كنمذج مصغر هي _
_1-عمليه فلتره _
_2-عمليه هدرجه _
_3-عمليه مزج_
_والمعمل موجود في السليمانيه لكن الزيت المستورد ارخص تكلفه من المعاد والكفائه اعلى من المعاد_


----------



## كاكالوف (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز نور حفظكم الله ممكن اعرف تفاصيل اكثر عن المعمل او خط التدوير في السليمانية وكم سعر الخط ومايستهلك. مع فائق الشكر واتقدير


----------

